# Thinking about a Welch's Peach



## Coaster (Jan 12, 2007)

Wife wants another quick wine since the Blush is going fast and the others are no where near ready. Thinking of trying this, any opinions?
_*MODIFIED* to reflect what I actually started today 1/20/07_


9.51/2 Gal bottlesof Welch's White Grape/Peach
6cans of Welch's white grape/peachfrozen concentrate
2 bottles of white grape concentrate
6 cans of 15 1/4 oz. Del Monte Free Stone Peaches
3 tsp yeast energizer
6 tsp nutrient
2 1/4 tsp bentonite
1/4 tsp liquid pectic
sugar to ~1.090
acid blend to taste
water to 6 gal (if needed)
Cotes de Blanc yeast


Mix 2 1/4 tsp bentonite in 1000ml warm water, add to fermentor (aside: do like you otta and add bentonite to watta, if you do it the other way, it makes a clay hard to clean up).
Strain canned peaches thru straining bag in fermentor, add marbles, tie off
Mix in juice, concentrate (both Welch's and grape), acid blend to taste, energizer, nutrient, and water (if needed)to 6 gals
add sugar to ~1.090 (if needed)
add 6 crushed Campden tablets (next time I will skip this step, dunno what I was thinking).
_Note: I did not have to add water as it was just over 6 gals when I had added everything, I did not add acid as it was 7.5 and may have been a bit "soft" but after my blush I wanted a softer wine, I did not have to add sugar because my starting SG was 1.088 after adding all the ingrediants, Free SO2 at this point is between 75 and 90._


let sit 12 hours


add 1/4 tsp liquid pectic enzyme


let sit 12 hours


While the must is sitting for the second 12 hours, make a starter with 1/2 cup warm water, 1/2 cup must, a pinch of energizer, and yeast; cover loosely; every 2 hours add another 1/2 cup of must. After 12 hours add to must.*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2007)

That sounds like a good recipe Coaster, but Peach wines take their time clearing. If she wants a quick one, do a straight grape one along with the peach mix. You'll have a quick one for her sooner and when the peach one gets done and ages some, you will have an even better one for her.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 12, 2007)

I am not opposed to using super-Klear or bentonite on it, would that help?


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

I see no K-meta in your recipe which is good since the white grape will have plenty.


----------



## kutya (Jan 12, 2007)

Masta, are you saying not to add campden to frozen white grape?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a 3 gallon batch or Welches white/rasberry clearing nicely. I used bentonite this time and it is very clear. Tomorrow I'll stablize it and should be ready to bottle soon. I'm calling it Rasberry Blush.


Ramona


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

kutya said:


> Masta, are you saying not to add campden to frozen white grape?




If the base of the wine is *Welches White Grape *juice I would not add any to the initial must. This is based on some testing that was done by a forum member who came up with very high numbers (100-150 ppm) in the finished wine with no additional sulfite added at all.


Both of us have tried to pin down Welches and get more info on the amount they add but they wouldn't give us a straight answer other than sulfite is added to their white juice to prevent browning.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2007)

It is also added to the concord!


----------



## masta (Jan 12, 2007)

*Do Welch's juice products contain preservatives?*
Welch's Purple 100% Grape Juice and juice cocktails do not contain preservatives. Welch's 100% White Grape Juice, however, does contain the preservative potassium metabisulfite, which is added to prevent browning and maintain color. Welch's Sparkling Juice Cocktails do contain the preservatives sodium benzoate and potassium metabisulfite.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 20, 2007)

I updated the recipe to reflect what I actually did. It's in the sitting stage right now but I'll keep this updated as I go. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Coaster (Feb 11, 2007)

Day 21, guess I'll wait for it to clear before I rack and stabilize. 





*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good Coaster!


----------

